# Shooting / Smoke Attack on NY Subway



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2022)

Brooklyn subway shooting leaves 28 injured, 'dangerous' suspect at large: officials

@Ex3 



> A manhunt is underway in New York City for a suspect accused of donning a gas mask, setting off a smoke canister and opening fire inside a Brooklyn subway train and station during the morning commute Tuesday, injuring at least 28 people, five of whom are in critical condition.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Apr 13, 2022)

Perfect timing for POTUS to discuss gun control to distract from crippling inflation that's putting mid-terms and his second term at risk.

Also very tragic- I wish the absolute best to every victim of this heinous crime and that justice is served swiftly and _decisively _against the perpetrator...


----------



## Gunz (Apr 13, 2022)

When I think of how much worse this could've been with sarin...as in Tokyo '95.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 13, 2022)

This is what happens when citizens are treated like serfs and only the nobility and their retainers are allowed to carry swords. We've grown weak as a society and we coddle those who weaken and strip our freedoms from us.


----------



## AWP (Apr 13, 2022)

Dude was wearing a safety vest.

I've been tellin' y'all for years them belts was bullshit, but did anyone listen....


----------



## Grunt (Apr 13, 2022)

AWP said:


> Dude was wearing a safety vest.
> 
> I've been tellin' y'all for years them belts was bullshit, but did anyone listen....


Those vests and belts just breed weakness and nothing more dangerous than a “weak” person….


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 13, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> This is what happens when citizens are treated like serfs and only the nobility and their retainers are allowed to carry swords. We've grown weak as a society and we coddle those who weaken and strip our freedoms from us.



What?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 13, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> What?



I agree with the OP and interpret it as, New York does not allow citizens to carry guns. Crazy how gun violence happened since guns are outlawed there. Guess criminals don't actually follow laws.

My point being, those citizens were not allowed to defend themselves against a cock roach savage intent on doing harm because of socialist laws.

Frankly, I'm no lawyer but, if I were one of those shot, I'd find a great 2A supporting lawyer and sue the city for my injuries. 2A is clear, the city violates that, tell me I'm wrong.

To add, many citizens, useful idiots believe a disarmed society is safer. The UK, Australia, frankly, Europe says this is not the case. 

A peaceable armed society is a polite society.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm amazed by how quickly they were able to first identify, and then apprehend, the suspect.  I didn't see in any of the articles I read how they knew who it was almost immediately.  Did anyone catch that|?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 13, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 13, 2022)

Nothing to see here, move along. I told Maria, wait for school shooting or something like this. Ukraine is ehhh, covid is so yesterday, need manufactured panic.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 13, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Nothing to see here, move along. I told Maria, wait for school shooting or something like this. Ukraine is ehhh, covid is so yesterday, need manufactured panic.



So…. Do you think this is a paid actor or a staged event?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 13, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> So…. Do you think this is a paid actor or a staged event?



Don't know, we'll never know but it seems weird, like a pattern. It's historical.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 13, 2022)

Muppet said:


> I agree with the OP and interpret it as, New York does not allow citizens to carry guns. Crazy how gun violence happened since guns are outlawed there. Guess criminals don't actually follow laws.
> 
> My point being, those citizens were not allowed to defend themselves against a cock roach savage intent on doing harm because of socialist laws.
> 
> ...



How often do you think that mass shooters are stopped by legally carrying folks? Like a ballpark percentage guess?

(ETA: 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...civilians-with-guns-ever-stop-mass-shootings/  these are some that have happened and a good breakdown)

Mass shootings happen in places where open carry is legal. Mass shootings happen in churches, schools, malls, theaters, literally everywhere. Mass shootings happen regardless of who is President, who is in congress, who wins the super bowl, they happen when the economy is good or bad.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 13, 2022)

It's the same as the Jan 6th "insurrection". Our elected officials have been committing unconstitutional, illegitimate and treasonous events for decades, Jan 6 happens, news to that. 

Something happens in the hood, cities burn, it's considered peaceful protesting and folks use MLKs phrase about rioting. Righteous.

Folks March to open after closing mandates that worsened things and has been proven to not mitigate rona, protesters called mass spreaders, murderers and such.

Floyd was murdered by cops, marches, many maskless, including politicians, righteous, woke.

All while taking vision away from what's really important.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 13, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> How often do you think that mass shooters are stopped by legally carrying folks? Like a ballpark percentage guess?
> 
> 
> Mass shootings happen in places where open carry is legal. Mass shootings happen in churches, schools, malls, theaters, literally everywhere. Mass shootings happen regardless of who is President, who is in congress, who wins the super bowl, they happen when the economy is good or bad.



Of course they do. The OP stated that citizens are handcuffed essential from defending themselves. That's the point, and many allow it under the false assumption of being safe.

Church shootings, Texas guy shoots asshole. Happens all over the US where armed citizens stop threats, minimal to no news coverage. Why?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 13, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Of course they do. The OP stated that citizens are handcuffed essential from defending themselves. That's the point, and many allow it under the false assumption of being safe.
> 
> Church shootings, Texas guy shoots asshole. Happens all over the US where armed citizens stop threats, minimal to no news coverage. Why?



The OP said a bunch of fucking nonsense. 

You are asserting something different, which I am more inclined to agree with. 

I don’t think we can have it multiple ways. According to many here, most people are idiots. Most people probably have no business walking around with guns in the apolitical sense. We also know that even in trained populations maybe 1-5 folks/100 are real killers…. Extrapolate that out, and you don’t have that many dudes around to stop a killer. For instance your example of the church in Texas, that dude was on a security detail.  He was looking for it. There are few examples comparative to amount of mass shootings. 

We can act like this is a NY liberal problem where the nanny state takes away peoples rights, but mass shootings still happen in places where there is almost no restrictions on the right to bear arms. 

Maybe this has nothing to do with much other than a fucking psycho trying to kill and maim people. Same as that Vegas guy, same as most of these things. More restrictions wouldn’t stop it, nor would less.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 13, 2022)

Disagree with your opinion on the OP, I think he's spot on.

Agree with much of training of concealed carriers and where mass killer events happen but again, respectfully, I think you're missing the point, whether it's liberal NY or Texas, having an armed society, trained or not is safer. I don't put much trust in WAPO neither.

I agree that most people are fucking idiots. I'd wager that those folks with banana syndrome, head in phones, tie tok gay fucks, leftist skells have less situational awareness and are totally ok with a nanny state taking control of their lives and safety.

In summary, I'd rather have a peaceable armed society than virtue signaling, mask wearing because lord Fauci told em to, liberals. IMHO


----------



## AWP (Apr 13, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> We can act like this is a NY liberal problem where the nanny state takes away peoples rights, but mass shootings still happen in places where there is almost no restrictions on the right to bear arms.
> 
> Maybe this has nothing to do with much other than a fucking psycho trying to kill and maim people. Same as that Vegas guy, same as most of these things. More restrictions wouldn’t stop it, nor would less.



I agree with you to a point. The problem is that the people of NY (and other states) do not enjoy the same liberties or opportunities to protect themselves as do the citizens of other states. We'll never know if a "good guy with a gun" would have made a difference because no one had the opportunity to use a firearm due to the political policies of NY state.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 14, 2022)

@Muppet I love you man, no homo.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 14, 2022)

With a gun you feel like you've got half a chance even if you don't. You can say to yourself as you're bleeding out, well, if I'd only been faster. At least the opportunity to stop the madness was there...unlike the other poor unarmed bastards who just got straight slaughtered and had no chance at all.


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 14, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Brooklyn subway shooting leaves 28 injured, 'dangerous' suspect at large: officials
> 
> @Ex3


All good with me and mine, thanks!


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 14, 2022)

Grunt said:


> Those vests and belts just breed weakness and nothing more dangerous than a “weak” person….


FYI, those vests are very commonly worn on the subway; construction workers are required to wear them on the job sites, so many have them on when they commute. My son is one of them. 🙂


Muppet said:


> I agree with the OP and interpret it as, New York does not allow citizens to carry guns. Crazy how gun violence happened since guns are outlawed there. Guess criminals don't actually follow laws.
> 
> My point being, those citizens were not allowed to defend themselves against a cock roach savage intent on doing harm because of socialist laws.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I must disagree with you my friend. If 25% of the NYC population walked around with guns and a shooting happened, how the hell would the NYPD know the good guys from the bad guys? Talk about sidelining the police, they would likely be afraid to engage at all for fear of hitting a good guy. And what about the good guys?? They pull out their weapons and open fire, thinking they're doing the right thing and end up killing an innocent bystander. Can you imagine how that would affect their lives not to mention their insurance premiums?? 

To be honest, when you think about the number of people that ride the NYC subway every day - over 3 MILLION - it's a wonder that stuff like this doesn't happen weekly. And yet it doesn't. You can't stop a crazy person from doing a crazy thing. 

I was regularly commuting from the Upper West Side to Brooklyn for work a few years ago, 



Spoiler



boarding a packed, standing room only train coming south from the Bronx at 7:45am. I thought many time how easy it would be for someone to board at train way uptown before it fills up, leave behind a bag with a timed explosive once the train began filling up and no one would notice.


 If anyone thinks I should edit/remove this paragraph, I'll be happy to. 


Marauder06 said:


> I'm amazed by how quickly they were able to first identify, and then apprehend, the suspect.  I didn't see in any of the articles I read how they knew who it was almost immediately.  Did anyone catch that|?


My SIL works in the NYPD dept. that coordinates these type of efforts. 😎


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2022)

I want to clarify from my earlier post:  I don't think that the speed with which they identified the suspect was anything nefarious, I'm just curious how they did it and didn't see it mentioned in the handful of reports I read.


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 14, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I want to clarify from my earlier post:  I don't think that the speed with which they identified the suspect was anything nefarious, I'm just curious how they did it and didn't see it mentioned in the handful of reports I read.


That's why it's called the Intel Dept, they're good! LOL 
I actually heard that the suspect might have reported himself on the tip line. I guess he didn't want to go out in a blaze of glory. 
NYC subway shooting suspect called tip line on himself, sources say


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 14, 2022)

Gunz said:


> With a gun you feel like you've got half a chance even if you don't. You can say to yourself as you're bleeding out, well, if I'd only been faster. At least the opportunity to stop the madness was there...unlike the other poor unarmed bastards who just got straight slaughtered and had no chance at all.


Out of all these would be heroes in the area that day how many of them carried med gear that could have saved lives if necessary?  How many trained in some type of martial arts that could have helped stop the attacker?  How many of them were mentally and physically fit enough to deal with any aspect of that situation?

One confident person could have flanked that asshole and taken him to the ground. Apparently that didn’t happen and I highly doubt that some random cat with a handgun would have to fortitude to jerk that smoke wagon and go to work in a crowded and chaotic environment.

I get it. The gun laws are trash up there. But this constant line that “if someone was armed” isn’t going to change shit in most situations. The majority of people are going to do what people do: run the other way then post about it on social media later.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 14, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Disagree with your opinion on the OP, I think he's spot on.
> 
> Agree with much of training of concealed carriers and where mass killer events happen but again, respectfully, I think you're missing the point, whether it's liberal NY or Texas, having an armed society, trained or not is safer. I don't put much trust in WAPO neither.
> 
> ...



Bro. You are conflating so many things it is hard to keep track.


RustyShackleford said:


> Out of all these would be heroes in the area that day how many of them carried med gear that could have saved lives if necessary?  How many trained in some type of martial arts that could have helped stop the attacker?  How many of them were mentally and physically fit enough to deal with any aspect of that situation?
> 
> One confident person could have flanked that asshole and taken him to the ground. Apparently that didn’t happen and I highly doubt that some random cat with a handgun would have to fortitude to jerk that smoke wagon and go to work in a crowded and chaotic environment.
> 
> I get it. The gun laws are trash up there. But this constant line that “if someone was armed” isn’t going to change shit in most situations. The majority of people are going to do what people do: run the other way then post about it on social media later.



AMEN.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 14, 2022)

Ex3 said:


> FYI, those vests are very commonly worn on the subway; construction workers are required to wear them on the job sites, so many have them on when they commute. My son is one of them. 🙂



I think he was making a thinly veiled dig at the military and their use of reflective belts/vests 😎🤙. They most certainly have a use in the real world, but I believe this was his gist:


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 14, 2022)

racing_kitty said:


> I think he was making a thinly veiled dig at the military and their use of reflective belts/vests 😎🤙. They most certainly have a use in the real world, but I believe this was his gist:


I know! :) I wanted y'all to know that seeing a vest like that up here wouldn't set up alarm bells for anyone.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2022)

racing_kitty said:


> I think he was making a thinly veiled dig at the military and their use of reflective belts/vests 😎🤙. They most certainly have a use in the real world, but I believe this was his gist:


Hell yeah sister!!  What do you think saved my life in Iraq and Afghanistan all those times?  That I was a FOBBIT who never left the wire?  Hell no!!  It was that green PT belt, which the Army still required me to wear... when I was deployed... in combat.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 14, 2022)

RustyShackleford said:


> Out of all these would be heroes in the area that day how many of them carried med gear that could have saved lives if necessary?  How many trained in some type of martial arts that could have helped stop the attacker?  How many of them were mentally and physically fit enough to deal with any aspect of that situation?
> 
> One confident person could have flanked that asshole and taken him to the ground. Apparently that didn’t happen and I highly doubt that some random cat with a handgun would have to fortitude to jerk that smoke wagon and go to work in a crowded and chaotic environment.
> 
> I get it. The gun laws are trash up there. But this constant line that “if someone was armed” isn’t going to change shit in most situations. The majority of people are going to do what people do: run the other way then post about it on social media later.



Absolutely. I figure of any 1000 people who carry maybe one or two wouldn’t soil their panties. But that doesn’t mean they’d be capable or cool enough to respond effectively.

There are a number of states that have passed carry laws—I think Ohio is a recent one—that don’t require any proof of training or safety classes prior to issuance. I think that’s a big mistake.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 14, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Absolutely. I figure of any 1000 people who carry maybe one or two wouldn’t soil their panties. But that doesn’t mean they’d be capable or cool enough to respond effectively.
> 
> There are a number of states that have passed carry laws, —I think Ohio is a recent one—that don’t require any proof of training or safety classes prior to issuance. I think that’s a big mistake.



This is the thing, 1 or 2…. We all think we are the wolf. We all want to be gangster until it’s time to do gangster shit.

 Pretending the problem is no one carrying guns isn’t realistic. Pretending the problem is government/political secret actors isn’t realistic. Pretending there is no problem, isn’t realistic. Pretending this is a reason to enact further gun laws isn’t realistic.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 16, 2022)

I find it hilarious that people here are clamoring for more govt control in the private lives of citizens. It's naive to think that only law enforcement and govt have the ability to enact violence, a limited monopoly maybe, but as whole only what's tolerated. More govt won't save your lives and it's not gonna protect you when the chips are down.

As for limiting free citizens the ability to defend themselves, because of feels or the thought that said citizens aren't gangster enough, I think some of you are stuck in your own OODA loop.


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> that green PT belt,



Green? Fucking fobbit. Real combat soldiers wore yellow. Prostitutes wore pink. Contractors who didn't work for bitch-ass companies like KBR or Flour didn't wear them at all.


----------

